# AT&T U-verse Service



## smoov1444 (Feb 10, 2007)

Most of you have seen the Ads for the relatively new U-verse Tv service from At&t. Well, here is my take on the service. It really does transmit a clear, and competitive signal, and for a lot of folks this is all they will require. Although, for those who want a bit more (like the ability to record with stand alone recorders) it seems these customers have been completely forgotten. The tv ads state you can record 4 shows at one time and view them on any other tv you might have. This is true to a point!!! That applies only if the shows you wish to record are not all recorded in hi-def. The band-width that comes with the U-verse HD-DvR has limitations and will not record all those shows in hi-def at once. They must be done using the analog mode which you may not want to do given the clarity of HD. 

More about the other digital receivers in their system. It seems At&t completely forgot about customers who also have stand alone dvd recorders w/ component inputs and will nonetheless make fine recordings of documentaries and other shows of the subscribers choice. Matter fact, you can't delete recordings made on the HDDVR from the other digital receivers included in the system, neither can you select shows to be recorded from the non HD-DVR receivers. They will only give you (1) HD-DVR.

I think most people are aware of the problems with Cable Company Customer Service (or the lack of), but feature for feature it maybe awhile before At&T actually catches upand be able to accommodate the majority of us. Just my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: AT&T U-verse Service - poor picture*

I just did a search to see if anyone was discussing picture quality from cable companies vs. u-verse and this is the only thing that came up! Not that your post was bad, but I definitely would have thought that there would be other discussions out here about how folks are getting a good picture on their beloved AV equipment.

I had Time Warner here in Kansas City and was fairly pleased with the picture, however, their internet didn't play nice with my wife's VPN phone (she telecommutes). So we switched and I am disappointed. Watching sports is pretty sad as even with my 32" 60 Mhz 780p Samsung, I get terrible blocking with anything of decent speed. Sports is a joke. , even when my wife watching cooking shows and they stir something by hand the picture blocks!

I have already had them out to the house to run a new line, so I don't know what else I can do. Maybe we just put in our 30 days to get the $250 gift card and then go back to TWC. Just wondering what (if anything) I could do on my end to improve things.


----------

